
David Bowie and the autistic child he helped - CarolineW
https://www.tor.com/2017/10/09/at-labyrinth-screening-30-years-ago-david-bowie-helps-a-little-boy-with-his-invisible-mask/
======
CarolineW
I have deliberately not linked to the original because the original is utterly
unreadable on my phone. The link to the original is there if you want it.

